# FS: breeding colony of WC mobas



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Long shot selling it here, but I ll try anyways.

7 mobas, 1 M 6 F

all WC. 6-7 inch females and 8.5 inch alpha Male

proven breeding colony. members seen them

$1500 for the group

serious inquiries, please dont post anything about getting it for cheaper or crap like that. 
please keep thread clean.

only selling because I m leaving town and may not come back.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump !


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

up up !


----------



## Clayc (Oct 2, 2011)

do you have any pics, or can you repost, the pics are not coming through. are you firm on $1500?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

you cant see my pics?


----------



## mdwflyer (Jan 11, 2011)

pics don't show up


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

I cant either


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

nope no pics...


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello. no pics for me either. if you preview your post before you post you will see them there. Cheers


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

hmmm.. thats odd as I can see it on my thread perfectly.

here it is:









do you guys see this one?


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

No prob seeing the 1st or second pic post


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

see them both, sweet fish, free bump for you


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump this up


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

need them gone !


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i passed your e mail along Bao, hope you guys can work it out, sweet fish, it would be nice to see some of those on the island..


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

bump -


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

buuuump !


----------

